# Did OBS Crash? Be sure to include a Crash Log in your post



## dodgepong (Jul 14, 2014)

If the Mac version crashes, we will need to see the crash log to see what's wrong. Here is how you get the crash log:







1) Click the Report button
2) Copy the crash log
3) Post the crash log to a site like http://pastebin.com
4) Post a link to the log in your post, along with steps to reproduce the crash.

This will help us narrow down the cause of the crash you are experiencing.


----------

